# Rain!!! FINALLY!!!



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Praise the Lord! It's pouring down rain here!!! We need rain. There is lightning, thunder, and pouring RAIN right now!:fireworks::leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, amazing how it is so different in different parts of the country. I'm thankful because it is finally NOT raining or snowing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh GT that IS wonderful, PTL! I wish I could be there hearing your lightening & thunder but am rejoicing with you.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Here I will send you all of my rain. I had only 2 dry days so far this week. I don't want to say I didn't want rain because I don't want a drought but my farm is so wet it could use a little less. 

I hope you get enough rain to get you guys in better shape.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me what the word "rain" means? I think I once knew what that word meant, but I have forgotten.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I live in Kansas and we have warm weather and no rain at all! In fact, we haven't had rain in a few days, but it did snow!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a lot of rain too. Just finally starting to get the mud around the barn dried up enough that I can walk out there without needing my rubber boots! 
I definitely don't want a drought either, but I'm ready for some warm spring weather, and a little more sunshine!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Praise the Lord! It's pouring down rain here!!! We need rain. There is lightning, thunder, and pouring RAIN right now!:fireworks::leap:


I miss that, a nice thunder and lightening storm one of my favorite things


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Still thunder and lightening all around. Another small rain just passed. Big out flow from the cells. Really hard east wind.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Praise the Lord! It's pouring down rain here!!! We need rain. There is lightning, thunder, and pouring RAIN right now!:fireworks::leap:


What u want rain. Take some of ours I can't wait for it to stop it seems like every few days


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 2 just started this evening!! HARD rain, lightening, and hail. We just got about a 1/4in of pea to dime size hail. Just started hailing more pea size. Spring time on the plains


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are anxiously waiting some much needed rain that is due to arrive tomorrow. Now, I would have preferred it to wait until after the grandkids had hunted their Easter eggs. But we have to take what we can get. It is supposed to start early in the AM soaking the Sunrise Services. At least I will not have to water and the pasture will grow higher for my girls.:leap:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

1/4 inch yesterday and a little over a half inch tonight so far.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad you guys are getting needed rain! 
It rained here late last night/early this morning. I don't know how much we received, but I don't think it was real heavy rain - usually heavy downpours wake me up.

It's 7am here, and hopefully by the time we do the egg hunt the rain will be behind us. I'll just have to figure out a way to sneak out and hide the eggs lol I was going to do it now, but I am afraid it will rain again so I'll have to wait.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, we got lucky. We had a magnificent thunder/lightning storm Saturday night. By noon the kids got to hunt Easter eggs. It started again in the late afternoon with hail and more TH/L. We are drying out but more is predicted. The weeds are getting quite high which is good. Free food!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It turned out to be nice yesterday, and today. Next chance of rain is Thurs. Figures since I have a horse sale breeze show to photograph lol
But in all the years I've done this sale, it's been sunny and beautiful, so I guess I can't complain.

They are saying 70's by early next week. FINALLY! It's been unseasonably cool all month. At least it's been a 'quiet' month for us mostly as far as weather, no bad storm outbreaks <yet>.
Of course my kids are on spring break this week <40s/50s>, so yep the warmer weather would decide to wait until next week!


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We waited for the much wanted rain Sunday. All my neighbors and I were mowing like crazy. It rained in the town above us and the down below us. We had a halo of blue sky above us all day. It was a beautiful Easter day. We are suppose to get rain tomorrow. Crossing fingers again.


----------

